# Ibook toujours branché sur secteur?



## Alexandre (3 Décembre 2004)

Un copain me dit qu'il ne faut jamais laisser en permanence son Ibook branché sur secteur, sinon la batterie perd de sa durée de vie de manière importante. En même temps, c'est pratique d'avoir un Ibook tjrs branché : on est sûr que la batterie est pleine quand on le retrouve et on peut le débrancher pour l'emporter.
Pouvez-vous me confirmer la bonne façon de gérer son ibook à ce niveau-là.?


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2004)

il y a un sujet sur les batteries en haut de forum


----------



## DandyWarhol (3 Décembre 2004)

Moi je me pose presque la meme question, mais c'est plutot sur le temps de charge. 
Je ne sais pas si le fait de laisser brancher l'ibook ou non a une incidence sur l'autonomie de la batterie.. 
Je n'ai pas vu de référence à cela ds le FAQ.
DW


----------



## morden (3 Décembre 2004)

pour ma part je bosse avec mon ibook toute la journée sur le secteur donc je me sent concerné par ce sujet 

 mais il me semble que lorsque la baterie est en dessous du seuil de 95% de capacité (et donc ne charge pas) elle est remplacé par l'alim secteur (je pensai que la bague verte signifiait ça). à partir de là, la baterie n'est pas solicité donc elle ne subirait que l'usure normale d'une baterie qu'on utilise pas. 
 les quelques ibook et powerbook que je voi à la fnac sont en général sur le secteur et sans bateries, donc ça tendrait à dire que sur le secteur la baterie n'est pas nécécaire donc pas utilisé.

 moi meme j'utilise ma baterie le moins possible, puisqu'il me semblait que la durée de vie d'une baterie était lié au nombre de cycle de charge qu'elle subissait ... bon je suis pas un expert non plus hein 

 maintenant n'ayant moi non plus pas trouvé de contre indication particuliere à l'utilisation du secteur dès que possible, je me demande tout de meme si c'est le mieux 

 A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## vincmyl (3 Décembre 2004)

Moi aussi tout le tps sur secteur, il n'y a aucun pb


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (3 Décembre 2004)

Depuis 1 an et demi j'utilise mon iBook des fois sur secteur, des fois sur la batterie et ne fais attention à aucune maintenance spéciale. Jusqu'à présent, aucune faiblesse de l'accu.

J'ai déjà entendu dire qu'une batterie, c'est comme un muscle. Quand on ne l'utilise pas, il s'affaiblit. Donc il faut la faire 'travailler' .   INFO ou INTOX ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Moi je fais une utilisation alternée, en secteur a la maison, ou en cours, mais sur batterie quand je pars en intervention, et je ne remarque rien de spécial.

 Quand on est sur secteur, et que la batterie est rechargée, alors il n'y a plus d'interaction avec la batterie, donc je pense que ca ne pose pas de probleme.

 Sinon, il est vrai qu'il faut quand meme utiliser un peu sa batterie et faire des calibrages de temp en temps, afin de pouvoir la maintenir en forme.


----------



## vincmyl (3 Décembre 2004)

Ne plus avoir de fils c'est bien aussi


----------



## Niconemo (3 Décembre 2004)

On en a déjà parlé mais à laisser la batterie + secteur, en permanence, c'est pas au bout d'un an que vous allez voir les problèmes... mais au bout d'un an et demi (peut-être 2). La batterie vas commencer à montrer des signes de faiblesse (incohérences dans les calculs de durée restante, dans la couleur u témoin lumineux) et ça va aller crescendo... en quelques semaines elle sera morte. 

Je vous conseille de bien lire les sujets qui ont déjà traité de ce problème avant de conclure que puisque tout va bien au bout d'un an, c'est que tout ira bien pendant 4 ou 5 ans


----------



## El_ChiCo (3 Décembre 2004)

de toute façon, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de loi pour les batteries... Ca a toujours été le bordel a gérer, savoir si faut la brancher, la débrancher, l'utiliser, la laisser de côté ou quoi... J'ai l'impression aussi que ca dépend des époques... Un peu comme une mode, un coup on nous dit que c'est mieux comme ca, et un autre coup il faut mieux pas... Pour moi, il n'y a pas et n'y aura jamais de bonne, et encore moins de meilleure façon de soigner sa batterie.

Sinon, pour ma part, je travaille essentiellement sur le secteur, a une époque, je retirait la batterie de son logement pour etre sur qu'elle n'est pas traversée par un courant quelconque, mais maintenant, ca me saoule de retirer la batterie a chaque coup, donc elle est tout le temps dans son logement, et voila, ca marche. De temps en temps je la sollicite un peu et puis c'est tout. Je me prends plus la tete avec, elle durera le temps qu'elle durera.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Effectivement, c'est un sujet très pointilleux, et on ne sait pas vraiment par quel bout le prendre.
 Le truc qui est sure, c'est qu'une batterie a une vie limitée, et donc l'utilisée tout le temps consomme plus vite ses ressources.
 Ne pas l'utiliser n'empeche cependant pas aux ressources de s'épuiser.
 Donc le mieux, est de s'en servir en utilisation mixte, et donc se faire plaisir avec du sans fil, mais l'utiliser sur son bureau avec le secteur.
 Moi c'est chambre = secteur et reste de la maison = batterie

 Pour le moment, les batteries de tous mes portables ont toujours bien tenu, et celle d'un de mes anciens PC commence au bout de 3ans a avoir qq faiblesses. Mais bon faut dire que mon petit frère n'est pas soigneux non plus, il manque aussi pas mal de touches au clavier.


----------



## vincmyl (3 Décembre 2004)

Moi ca fait plus d'un an que j'ai mon PWB et pour le moment elle marche comme au premier jour


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi ca fait plus d'un an que j'ai mon PWB et pour le moment elle marche comme au premier jour


 Ca montre bien qu'une batterie, si elle n'est pas maltraitée, peut tenir bon longtemps.


----------



## Niconemo (4 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi ca fait plus d'un an que j'ai mon PWB et pour le moment elle marche comme au premier jour


Ça tu l'a déjà dis et j'y ai déjà répondu : un an ce n'est pas beaucoup quand les effets apparaissent ça se passe plus tard (et, à ce moment là, assez vite la batterie devient inutilisable).

Mais je parle des portables branchés pratiquement en permanence et 7jrs/7.


----------



## vincmyl (4 Décembre 2004)

Mais c'est le cas chez moi


----------



## Niconemo (4 Décembre 2004)

C'est une conversation de sourd. Désolé, je lis tes posts en entier merci d'en faire autant


----------



## Macounette (4 Décembre 2004)

A mon avis le mix idéal c'est une utilisation secteur/batterie bien dosée. Apple a publié des directives dans ce sens (cf. le lien indiqué par Mackie en début de thread). Pourquoi ne pas les suivre ? Apple prône une utilisation mixte secteur/batterie avec une décharge/recharge complète 1x par mois, comme étant la meilleure solution pour assurer une longévité maximale de la batterie. J'en conclus qu'une utilisation sur secteur _uniquement_ n'est certainement pas optimale. D'ailleurs, Apple le _déconseille explicitement _(cf. les directives).

 En ce qui me concerne (iBook G4 vieux de 5 mois) il est trop tôt pour tirer des conclusions, mais je suis les recommandations d'Apple; on verra dans quelques années


----------



## Niconemo (4 Décembre 2004)

Ça résume assez bien tout.


----------



## titophe.v (4 Décembre 2004)

Mon powerbook à maintenant 2 ans... et pendant un an et demi je l'ai utilisé 90% du temps branché sur le secteur. Ensuite j'ai installé une borne Airport et donc je me suis mis à utiliser le PwB un peu partout dans la maison en sollicitant la batterie...

Et voilà depuis 2 semaines, après avoir déchargé complètement la batterie que je rebranche le secteur sans que la batterie ne veuille se mettre en charge.   

Et depuis, j'ai eu beau faire plusieurs reset de la carte mère,    , il n'y a pas d'amélioration...

A votre avis dois-je changer de batterie... Le portable semble bien reconnaître que la batterie est vide mais le temoin du chargeur refuse de passer à l'orange... :rose:  :rose:


----------



## vincmyl (4 Décembre 2004)

Ca doit etre la batterie qui est doit etre naze


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2004)

Je n'ai pas mon PB depuis très longtemps, mais bon, j'essayes tant que je peux de suivre les directives apple.
 Donc je branche le secteur quand ma batterie est déchargée ou que je fais de grosses opérations sur mon PB (gravure, montage, .....), sinon pour de la bureautique simple, du surf sur le net, ou encore écouter de la musique ..... je reste sur batterie.


----------



## vincmyl (5 Décembre 2004)

Avec Airport + bluetooth tu surfes pas longtemps


----------



## chagregel (5 Décembre 2004)

Je comprend pas trop la sortie de route du sujet, va falloir m'expliquer !


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Décembre 2004)

mais apple conseille de laisser son book en prise secteur
normal puisque si ta batterie est charge le courant alimente direct ton book ainsi il peut meme fonctionner sans batterie et tu l'economise
ainsi tu dois le laisse le plus souvent possible branche
c'est les pciste qui dise ca car les pc portable fonctionne presque tous obligatoirement avec la batterie et la ca la fatigue d'etre toujours alimenter.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Décembre 2004)

Donc c'est pour ca qu'au bout de 18 mois ma batterie est toujours nickel, car il est tout le temps sur secteur mon PWB


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Décembre 2004)

en plus deja qu'elle sont pas mal ces batterie si tu les economise comme ca ,pas de soucis.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Décembre 2004)

Surtout vu le prix des batteries neuves


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Ben avec juste du airport, car je n'utilise pas le BT, je surf quand meme assez longtemps.

 Sinon, c'est vrai qu'il faut un peu économiser la batterie, mais a quoi bon avoir un portable, si c'est pour toujours etre attaché a une prise.

 Donc autant en profiter un peu.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Décembre 2004)

tu as raison mais il y a bien des fois ou tu pourrai le brancher au lieu d'utiliser la batterie c'est ce que je veux dire.
quand tu en as la possibilite il est conseillé de le brancher.
mais il est sur qu'un portable reste un portable. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

effectivement, c'est pour cela que je branche le secteur dès que je suis sur mon bureau. Car la, je sais que je n'aurais pas besoin de me déplacer, mis a part pour aller chercher une petite collation.

 Par contre quand je suis dans le reste de la maison, je ne vais me brancher qu'une fois la batterie vide.

 Mais je pense qu'il faut quand meme prendre en considération les conseils d'Apple, et faire au moins une calibration par mois.


----------



## MarcMame (6 Décembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ben avec juste du airport, car je n'utilise pas le BT


Si le module BT est activé, que tu l'utilises ou pas consomme beaucoup d'énergie à rechercher des périphériques en permanence. Penses à le désactiver dans les préférences, tu gagneras en autonomie.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si le module BT est activé, que tu l'utilises ou pas consomme beaucoup d'énergie à rechercher des périphériques en permanence. Penses à le désactiver dans les préférences, tu gagneras en autonomie.


 je n'active le BT que quand je dois connecter qqch, ce qui est rare, donc BT désactiver presque tout le temps.

 Mais merci pour le conseil


----------



## vincmyl (6 Décembre 2004)

Ca bouffe pas mal en ressources les technologies sans fil


----------



## MarcMame (7 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca bouffe pas mal en ressources les technologies sans fil


BlueTooth ne consomme que très peu de ressource (processeur) mais consomme beaucoup d'énergie ce qui n'est pas le cas de toutes les technologies sans fil.


----------



## chagregel (7 Décembre 2004)

Décidément, vous le faites exprès


----------



## Powerdom (7 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> On en a déjà parlé mais à laisser la batterie + secteur, en permanence, c'est pas au bout d'un an que vous allez voir les problèmes... mais au bout d'un an et demi (peut-être 2). La batterie vas commencer à montrer des signes de faiblesse (incohérences dans les calculs de durée restante, dans la couleur u témoin lumineux) et ça va aller crescendo... en quelques semaines elle sera morte.
> 
> Je vous conseille de bien lire les sujets qui ont déjà traité de ce problème avant de conclure que puisque tout va bien au bout d'un an, c'est que tout ira bien pendant 4 ou 5 ans



Pour ma part je n'ai jamais vu de batterie tenir 4 ou 5 ans. les miennes que j'utilise tres tres souvent. mes portables sont toujours utilisés en portables ne durent que 2 ans jamais au dela.


----------



## MarcMame (7 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, vous le faites exprès


----------



## chagregel (7 Décembre 2004)

Sujet :

Ibook toujours branché sur secteur?

Vos réponses :

Technologies sans fils...

Ou est le liens?


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Sujet : Ibook toujours branché sur secteur?
> Vos réponses : Technologies sans fils...
> Ou est le liens?



Ben.. le lien c'est peut etre tout simplement la consommation accrue ou non d'énergie engendrée par cette technologie sans fil?
Lorsque l'on parle d'ibook toujours branché sur le secteur c'est bien qu'on se pose la question, entre autre,  des conséquences sur l'autonomie et la durée de vie de la batterie, non? Je ne comprends pas trop ton interrogation.  :mouais:


----------



## chagregel (7 Décembre 2004)

Ce n'est pas une interrogation mais un constat,
les sujets sur la durée de vie des batteries et la consommation engendrée par les différents composants des portables sont légions.

Avec Macinside, nous n'avons pas pour habitude de fermer des sujets récurants, de demander de faire des recherches etc... Mais pour autant, il n'est pas nécessaire de surcharger la base données.

Au cas ou tu aurais d'autres questions (ainsi que n'importe qui), merci de le faire par message privé


----------



## nicoNR (10 Décembre 2004)

Génial la lecture complète de ce post à répondu à toutes mes interrogations concernant les batteries  St Nicolas est passé chez moi et y a laissé un PWb Superdrive 15" + iBook Combo 14" pour madame )) et cela restait nos principales interrogations, vu que ce sont nos premiers portables ...

Perso chez moi il est branché sur secteur uniquement pour charger, dès que c'est terminé, hop sans fil  Je l'utilise aussi à l'unif donc il doit obligatoirement être rechargé chaque jour ... Mais mon avis concernant la durée de vie de sa batterie n'est pas objectif puisque je viens de le recevoir ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Félicitations pour ces belles acquisitions, je pense que tu en sera très satisfait.
 Et je pense que faire tourner sa machine sur secteur lorsque l'on a une prise juste a coté, est quand meme conseillé, pour économiser un peu la batterie.
 M'enfin bon, tu as le temps


----------



## vincmyl (13 Décembre 2004)

Faut pas se casser la tete


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

C'est sur, il ne faut pas se prendre la tete.
 Mais bon, ca ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas faire attention.


----------

